# Tickets on door.



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like advance sales have stopped. Are then plenty left on the door for us late-comers?

Of course, happy to arrive early thanks to my indecisiveness. :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Oops, seen this. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277718

It it worth getting there early still?


----------

